# Japanese Maple (Crimson)



## mrniceguy (May 28, 2007)

I just purchased a young japanese maple of the crimson variety. It stands about 24" high. It came with a bamboo stake to stablize it. My question is, hyow long does the stake stay attached? Thanks in advance! Joe.


----------



## Elmore (May 29, 2007)

*Staking*

I hate staking!
It is sometimes needed though. Depending on the effect or appearance that you desire, you can stake it to achieve a certain height, direction, to produce a straight main trunk or to encourage a specific leader. I am assuming that this is a cascading dissectum. In that case all of the above pertains but you can leave it without being staked and it will still develop it's mounding cascading form. If it is by chance an upright, tree form then I would perhaps maintain a stake until the trunk has become somewhat lignified and is as tall and straight as desired. Do not bind the trunk too tightly to the stake. If you can, tie it loosely so as the tree sways in the wind, somewhat. This will help your tree develop a strong structure.


----------



## mrniceguy (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Elmore!!!


----------

